# Tow hitch mount spreaders?



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on these? I understand you can really only run rock salt through them. I have heard some people say they work well for small lots and driveways. I am just looking into a hitch mount because my truck has a flat bed deck so It would be difficult to mount a tailgate mount, and I cant afford a normal spreader. Any input would be great.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

We run one on one of our trucks Holds about 400 pounds..its a snow ex..works fine on smaller lots..Works exactly the same as the 1075, same controller..same wiring...size is the only difference


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

The suv models are useless but they will mount only using your class 3 or larger receiver. The larger (5oo plus capacity) definetly have their place. They should be mounted using some additional bracing to the bed rails or elsewhere. A vibrator is indispensable on all sanders regardless of size or type. They help out a lot on tailgate units if the material gets damp from handling. With that being said, most of the hitch mounts will only work with dry bagged material. They are easy to mount and wire and they do not require a high tech controller since most only throw 20to 30 feet at best. A simple toggle switch works well. Distance can also be controlled by narrowing the spinner flaps. All in all cheap to acquire, cheap to maintain and reliable. Go get a used Buyers or something similiar and you will be happy.


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a Meyer mini tub lid and mount on craigslist for $25...paid $75 on ebay for a new motor, made the auger and disc and bought a salt dog controller for I believe around $230 brand new. I took the existing mount and added a 2" hitch to it and a brace for around the top that mounts to the bed of my truck, works great for under $350 invested, you could do the same to save some $$$


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

thebigB;1346802 said:


> I bought a Meyer mini tub lid and mount on craigslist for $25...paid $75 on ebay for a new motor, made the auger and disc and bought a salt dog controller for I believe around $230 brand new. I took the existing mount and added a 2" hitch to it and a brace for around the top that mounts to the bed of my truck, works great for under $350 invested, you could do the same to save some $$$


That's what I am talking about cheap and easy to make work


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

I will post a picture tomorrow....


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope these pictures post, not the best pics but you get the idea. ratchet straps were on before I added the top brace and figured it wouldn't hurt anything for them to stay...


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do you say the SUV mount is useless, just due to size?


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes they are just too small and not that well made but if that is what you can afford and its readily available then get it


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If your looking at the buyers suv spreader make sure you get the pro version. It is the same size as the other one but can spread salt just as well as the bigger versions. I have had on on my truck for 7 years. I replaced the motoer once and just had to get a new controller for this season. It spreads just as well as our lage snowex tailgate model you just have to fill it at every stop. We paid just over $500 for it when we got it years ago and I know it has easily made us thousands over the years. 

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

1/2tonthatcould;1346548 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on these? I understand you can really only run rock salt through them. I have heard some people say they work well for small lots and driveways. I am just looking into a hitch mount because my truck has a flat bed deck so It would be difficult to mount a tailgate mount, and I cant afford a normal spreader. Any input would be great.


Check out the buyers Salt dogg TGS07. I have this unit mounted on one of my trucks and use it for large residential and smaller commercial lots. It works great


----------

